# Sulawesi Six Banded shrimp. Photos and videos



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at the some photos of my new shrimps




























More Video and pictures of Sulawesi Six Banded shrimp here

Thank you for looking


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Very beautiful and unique shrimps!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Very beautiful and unique shrimps!!


Thank you. They are quite unusual with this chocolate color.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful Igor.. Very nice shots :3


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

No 6 bands showing 
I found 1 female (hoping there are 2)

cheers


----------

